# Furious with VA



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am mad, scared, and devastated. We submitted all of the paperwork to medically exempt BG from the rabies vaccine due to a lump at the injection site. We also had Kansas State Univ run a rabies titer. She is 5.3 and you are considered immune at 0.5. My state does not accept titters but we ran it for our own knowledge. She was denied exemption because a mass is not considered life threatening. Its possible it could turn into cancer etc but since it is not now she has to be vaccinated tomorrow. 

My hands are tied. I have no choice as my county will start fining me or could take BG. I am going to write a scathing email to every senator, the State Vet (who made the determination but has never seen my dog), etc etc. My vet is going to give a homeopathic with the vaccine but I am freaked out!


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

Can't you say that you are sick this week to give you more time to investigate this. In Canada it is our option to vacinaate against rabies but to cross the border it is mandatory. I cant image with that high of a rating that they are making you do it. I would be freaking out too. Can your vet do something does he have some connections he could email?

I sure hope you can work this out. Praying for you.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

How is BG after the injection...hope all went well and she isnt experiencing any after effects.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

How awful!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So far so good. My vet gave her a homeopathic Thuja with the vaccine but it took 2 years for the lump to show last time.

I now have 3 years to annoy the state of virginia and trust me I am!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I hope with the hoemeopathic treatment along with the vaccine, her immune system will not be so upset this time...poor lil girl...hugs


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you Nabi! 

I will tell you there is a nice battle going on! I have contacted every VA delegate and the State Vets.


----------

